# July Craft Supplies Group Buy



## mg_dreyer (Jul 9, 2014)

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until July 13, 2014 at 11:59 P.D.T., whichever occurs first. 

THERE MAYBE ANOTHER GROUP BUY IN A FEW WEEKS IN CASE YOU MISS THIS ONE.

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.
• Also reply to this tread so others know when the ten is met.
• After ten – post your name in case someone drops out.

DEADLINES:
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Monday July 14, 2014 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Tuesday July 15, 2014 (Midnight – CST)
• International orders will NOT be accommodated

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order on Thursday July 17. If you have not made the PP payment by that time scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $12.35 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 
$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference: 
$100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 

Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed). I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy. Tubes and bushings for the kits will be included. No other items will be included. 

Special spreadsheet notes in red:
• PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total.

There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. 

DOMESTIC INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost. 

The attached spreadsheet (Pen Kit Spreadsheet) will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA, provided the dollar amount is high enough. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a new block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## rrfd4 (Jul 9, 2014)

I am in for at least 10 kits.  Thanks for putting this together.
Jack


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10    Thank


----------



## mrburls (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm good for 10 full size Statesman kits. Thanks for doing group buy.
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 9, 2014)

I'll take ten


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## knowltoh (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in for 10


----------



## Nellieteach (Jul 9, 2014)

I am in for 10+. Thanks for doing this.
Nadine


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 9, 2014)

Im in as well for 10


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 9, 2014)

I am in for 10 kits


----------



## SteveG (Jul 9, 2014)

I am in, will take at least 10 of the Artisan kits


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 9, 2014)

We are now at eleven. So I am closing for now. For those who have not pm'ed me please do so so I can get the email address to you. Anyone else - please feel free to post here and I will take anyone if an opening arises.

Mark


----------



## WalkOn (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in for 10 kits.  Thanks

Nope, looks like I'm a little late.


----------



## jsolie (Jul 9, 2014)

In for at least 10 kits

rats... might have just missed it.  Again.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 10, 2014)

If you didn't get in, and IF IT'S OKAY with Mannie, then I'm probably doing a buy as well very soon. I will post Saturday evening after I talk to Mannie.


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 10, 2014)

I would like to be in for the next one.


----------



## Monty (Jul 10, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> If you didn't get in, and IF IT'S OKAY with Mannie, then I'm probably doing a buy as well very soon. I will post Saturday evening after I talk to Mannie.





RDH79 said:


> I would like to be in for the next one.


Bobby will be running a GB next week one we get the details ironed out. PLEASE DO NOT post that you would like to be in on his buy in this thread. It may get lost once Bobby starts his thread plus it can be confusing for Mark in this buy.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jul 10, 2014)

*question about group buys*

Hi... I have not participated in a group buy with Craft Supplies before, but i have a question. Are the group buys only for the artisan kits, or can pen supplies be part of the group buy? In particular, I wanted to get their mesh stylus tips in addition to pen kits.

Thanks in advance for the information...

Dave


----------



## Monty (Jul 10, 2014)

Dave Kartzman said:


> Hi... I have not participated in a group buy with Craft Supplies before, but i have a question. Are the group buys only for the artisan kits, or can pen supplies be part of the group buy? In particular, I wanted to get their mesh stylus tips in addition to pen kits.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the information...
> 
> Dave


That depends on the person in charge of the buy. If it is not specifically spelled out in the instructions post, I would suggest you email or PM them and see if they would be willing to accommodate.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 11, 2014)

Dave,

In my case because it was a quick purchase I am not accepting additional items only kits, tubes, and bushings. As mentioned it is up to the one running it.

Mark


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your responses... If I get into the next one, I will message the group buy leader about the mesh tips. 

As an aside, if you have not used the mesh stylus tips, they are dramatically more conductive than the rubber tips, and can be used on their sides. My clients love them!

Dave


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 15, 2014)

All orders are in. Payments are due today.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 16, 2014)

Order was placed today (one day early). They have discontinued the chameleon cigar tubes - so I will refund those that purchased them by check with your order. Picking will happen tomorrow and ship out to me on Friday. 

I will keep everyone aware.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 21, 2014)

The tracking confirmation places the order at my house tomorrow. I should be able to get them out a day or so later. I will keep everyone informed.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 23, 2014)

Status Update:

As mentioned before the order went in one day early to Craft Supplies. Craft Supplies sent the box ground so they only arrived on my doorstep yesterday afternoon (about one week to pick and ship). I spent last night getting the orders together. I will have packaging and double checking done tonight - with all packages going out tomorrow am for sure. I will be providing tracking numbers as soon as they are available to me.

Please let me know when you get your shipment.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 25, 2014)

All packages were sent out yesterday. I will get the tracking numbers out this evening when I get home - via pm.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 26, 2014)

Everything things went out priority two day - so you should get packages today. Please post on arrival. We will monitor the mailing tonight to see what was not delivered.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 26, 2014)

Got mine today. All is in order, and thanks for your efforts. Aloha!


----------



## rrfd4 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mine came today.  Perfect.  Thanks again for making this group buy happen.
Jack


----------



## knowltoh (Jul 26, 2014)

My order arrived today.  Thanks for hosting the group buy.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 26, 2014)

Mark my order arrived today and everything was present! Thanks again for running this buy and making it happen


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 26, 2014)

Order arrived today and all was perfect. Thanks again for running this.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine isn't here yet but I'd expect it tomorrow.  No problem.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 29, 2014)

Got mine yesterday.  Thanks again!

Gary


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 29, 2014)

Got mine yesterday too. 

Thanks.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 30, 2014)

I have confirmation that all boxes were delivered and complete. This ends this group buy. Thanks.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

